# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Windows server 2019 standart отваливаются принтеры на сервере печати.

## ermakov_rv

Доброго всем времени суток.
Развернут сервер печати на базе Windows server 2019 standart.
Периодически отваливаются принтеры (рандомно), складывается впечатление, что связь теряют.
В логах такие сообщения (одно из них):
*Сбой при печати документа Печать документа, принадлежащего владельцу Solonkin_DV, на принтере UAO 446 HP PageWide P75050. Повторите печать этого документа или перезапустите очередь печати. 
Тип данных: RAW. Размер файла очереди в байтах: 110535. Число напечатанных байт: 0. Общее число страниц в документе: 2. Число напечатанных страниц: 0. Клиентский компьютер: SOLONKIN-DV. Код ошибки Win32, возвращенный обработчиком заданий печати: 2147500037. Неопознанная ошибка*
Если кто сталкивался, подскажите в какую сторону копать?
Спасибо за ранее!

----------

